# 2003 Altima 2.5se Question



## jmcs23 (Sep 7, 2010)

*2003 Altima 2.5sl Question*

Hello,

I'm considering buying a 2003 Altima 2.5sl w/ 120,000 miles on it.

I read the thread about the CAT converter going bad and causing the engine to fail (http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/117470-recall-r3007-resurfaces-02-03-altima.html).

Is there anyway to know if the Altima I'm considering buying went through the recall repair process for this CAT converter problem?

The Altima already has 120,000 miles on it, so is it safe to assume that either the CAT converter problem was fixed, or that if it was going to have the problem it would have had it already?

I don't want to buy this car and then have this problem happen to it...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

There is no recall for the 2003 even though there is a problem. I think they recalled the 2004 and newer yet the 2003 and 2002 have the same cat that is failing. I even heard the replacements were the same damn cats! I have an 2003 and I put a header on mine before it failed. Not every 2003 on the planet will have their catalytic go bad. It could be that this car you are looking at just dodged the bullet. Another thing, early Altimas are prone to the power valve screws coming out of the intake and falling into the cylinders. I replaced mine and loc-tite them in.


----------



## jmcs23 (Sep 7, 2010)

I found that there was a recall for the 03's. Here's the link Office of Defects Investigation (ODI) Server Error

Thanks for letting me know about the power valve screws. How much was it to replace them and loc-tite them?

Thanks!


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the link. I couldn't get it to open right. I looked at the site and saw under 2003..."ON 2002 ALTIMA AND SENTRA VEHICLES, CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE." I did not see anything for 2003. Mine was off warranty at the time so I decided to go with the header. It was pretty simple to install and gave me some more horsepower and a little better fuel economy. There is a secondary cat for those that have to deal with smog inspection. But today they don't even look and just scan for codes so it does not matter. I know the cat is warranted for 80K and if it fails they will replace the engine as well do to the failure. I just didnt want to gamble with it.


----------



## jmcs23 (Sep 7, 2010)

I just copied the information from that site since you said the link didn't open correctly...


Make: NISSAN Model: ALTIMA
Model Year: 2003
Manufacturer: NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC. Mfr's Report Date: MAR 07, 2003
NHTSA CAMPAIGN ID Number: 03V084000 
PE02078
NHTSA Action Number: PE02078
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM:MANIFOLD/HEADER/MUFFLER/TAIL PIPE
Potential Number of Units Affected: 338000
Summary:
ON CERTAIN VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5 LITER ENGINE, THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN MAY CATCH DEBRIS FROM THE ROAD THAT COULD BE IGNITED BY CONTACT WITH THE MAIN CATALYST. ALSO ON 2002 ALTIMA AND SENTRA VEHICLES, CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE.
Consequence:
EITHER OF THESE TWO CONDITIONS COULD RESULT IN A FIRE.
Remedy:
DEALERS WILL REMOVE THE PROTRUDING PORTION OF THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN. IN ADDITION TO THE CORRECTIVE ACTION, IN ORDER TO REDUCE THE RISK OF FIRE IN THE EVENT OF POOR OR IMPROPER MAINTENANCE THAT COULD RESULT IN OIL SPILLAGE, HEAT SHIELD(S) WILL BE INSTALLED ON THE PRE-CATALYST AND EXHAUST TUBE. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON JULY 28, 2003. OWNERS WHO TAKE THEIR VEHICLES TO AN AUTHORIZED DEALER ON AN AGREED UPON SERVICE DATE AND DO NOT RECEIVE THE FREE REMEDY WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261. NISSAN RECALL NOS. R3007, R3014, R3015, R3016, R3017. ALSO ON 2002 ALTIMA AND SENTRA VEHICLES, CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE. IF SUBSTRATE PARTICLES ENTER THE COMBUSTION CHAMBER, THEY COULD SCORE THE CYLINDER WALLS, RESULTING IN INCREASED OIL CONSUMPTION. IF THE ENGINE OIL LEVEL IS NOT CHECKED ON A PERIODIC BASIS AND DROPS BELOW THE LOW LEVEL, AND THE DRIVER CONTINUES TO OPERATE THE VEHICLE IGNORING NOTICEABLE ENGINE NOISE, ENGINE DAMAGE MAY OCCUR WHICH COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. THE PRE-CATALYST WILL BE TESTED TO ENSURE IT IS WORKING PROPERLY AND REPLACED IF NECESSARY. IF DAMAGE IS FOUND INSIDE THE PRE-CATALYST, IT WILL BE NECESSARY TO REPLACE THE ENGINE.
Notes:
CUSTOMERS CAN ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION¿S AUTO SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-DASH-2-DOT (1-888-327-4236).


----------

